
Harvey: This is probably the worst US flood storm ever; I’ll never be the same - LinuxBender
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/08/this-is-probably-the-worst-us-flood-storm-ever-and-ill-never-be-the-same/
======
masonic
The Great Storm of 1900 _killed_ over 8,000 in Galveston alone and permanently
ended its prominence as the jewel of the Gulf.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1900_Galveston_hurricane](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1900_Galveston_hurricane)

